# AAM Poll on The Fiscal Treaty



## One (30 May 2012)

Let's see are our opinions representative of the national opinion! (We won't have much time now though).

My vote will be Yes.


----------



## callybags (30 May 2012)

So that's 100% on the YES side.

Not sure if I'll bother voting so.


----------



## Purple (30 May 2012)

Yes


----------



## Deiseblue (30 May 2012)

Yes


----------



## mf1 (30 May 2012)

Yes


----------



## Purple (30 May 2012)

Purple said:


> Yes


 


Deiseblue said:


> Yes


 
Do you feel dirty?


----------



## ninsaga (30 May 2012)

was it good for you too dear?


----------



## Vanilla (30 May 2012)

callybags said:


> So that's 100% on the YES side.
> 
> Not sure if I'll bother voting so.


 

LOL.

Yes.


----------



## vandriver (30 May 2012)

Yes


----------



## jhegarty (30 May 2012)

Purple said:


> Do you feel dirty?



Yes and I do.


----------



## thedaras (30 May 2012)

I'll be voting yes


----------



## Armada (30 May 2012)

Another Yes!


----------



## Marion (30 May 2012)

Yes.

Marion


----------



## Teatime (30 May 2012)

Nein.


----------



## micmclo (30 May 2012)

Not voting

I don't understand it

I've not taken the time to educate myself

Well this is a survey and there are many like me


----------



## truthseeker (30 May 2012)

Undecided.

For the first time in my adult life I am considering not voting, and I feel kinda bad about that.

I am tending to No though.


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 May 2012)

Yes.


----------



## polo1 (30 May 2012)

No


----------



## Marion (30 May 2012)

*So far*:

11 Yes

2 NO

2 not sure if they will vote/undecided.

Marion


----------



## Delboy (30 May 2012)

Yes


----------



## Guest105 (30 May 2012)

was a strong NO somehow after considering all the arguments, I am going to go with the crowd and vote Yes.


----------



## bullbars (31 May 2012)

Yes. The 'No' campaign smacks of throwing the toys out of the cot for no reason other than venting. Sinn Fein's take on these issues is if they say 'Yes' we say 'No'.


----------



## One (31 May 2012)

*So far*:

13 Yes

2 No

2 Not sure if they will vote/undecided.

(I actually thought the Yes:No ratio would have been much closer, but it is only a small poll yet).


----------



## bazermc (31 May 2012)

I was talking to my folks the other week and my mother will be voting "no" and my dad will be voting "yes", so I told them just to not bother voting as it will just cancel each other out!


----------



## Shawady (31 May 2012)

truthseeker said:


> For the first time in my adult life I am considering not voting, and I feel kinda bad about that.


 
Me too, although I think I'm tending towards Yes.


----------



## michaelm (31 May 2012)

No


----------



## liaconn (31 May 2012)

An unenthusiastic Yes.


----------



## Wishes (31 May 2012)

No.


----------



## callybags (31 May 2012)

Yes


----------



## PaddyBloggit (31 May 2012)

No


----------



## Firehead (31 May 2012)

No


----------



## Niallman (31 May 2012)

Yes


----------



## dereko1969 (31 May 2012)

Yes


----------



## callybags (31 May 2012)

I now make it

Yes                             18

No                                6

Don't know/undecided      4


----------



## truthseeker (31 May 2012)

I went with No in the end so based on the previous post its now:

Yes 18

No 7

Don't know/undecided 3


----------



## DB74 (31 May 2012)

I voted YES in the end

Yes 19
No 7
Other 3


----------



## rustbucket (31 May 2012)

Yes


Yes 20
No 7 
Other 3


----------



## gianni (31 May 2012)

Yes

Yes 21
No 7
Other 3


----------



## Birroc (31 May 2012)

No

Yes 21
No 8
Other 3


----------



## Perplexed (31 May 2012)

Yes


----------



## Betsy Og (1 Jun 2012)

Yes

Yes 23
No 8
Other 3


----------



## michaelm (1 Jun 2012)

So AAM.com was 74% Yes, Irland.GmbH 60% Yes.


----------



## TarfHead (5 Jun 2012)

The 5 vote margin in Dublin Mid West demonstrates the importance and significance of each and every vote.


----------



## michaelm (5 Jun 2012)

TarfHead said:


> The 5 vote margin in Dublin Mid West demonstrates the importance and significance of each and every vote.


The 1995 divorce referendum was carried by an average of 1 vote per ballot box.


----------



## Vanilla (5 Jun 2012)

Voted yes that time too.


----------



## micmclo (5 Jun 2012)

_Hello divorce, bye bye Daddy
_
Well known poster back then


----------

